#ubuntu-youth 2012-10-22
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: have a moment to help debug?
<vibhav> Good Morning
<vibhav> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> vibhav: pong
<vibhav> JoseeAntonioR: Is the schedule for the open week full?
<JoseeAntonioR> vibhav: why are you asking?
<vibhav> curious, maybe I could give a session
<JoseeAntonioR> it is, and sessions are accepted with at least two weeks of advance. The event is this week
<vibhav> ah :(
<vibhav> anyways, thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: Hey
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: hi!
<Darael> Gah!  Humans!
<philballew> humans suck
<Darael> In some respects, yes.  They have their good points.
#ubuntu-youth 2012-10-23
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: So, how can I help you? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: I'm still struggling with this thing. when I embed the separate file, it didn't work
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: You had the reverse match exception right?
<bilal> that's still the problem?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<bilal> are you including the URL file
<bilal> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> what do you mean by the url file?
<bilal> the file where you define new URLs
<bilal> and you link views to it
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, not sure, I just edited the code
<bilal> okay
<bilal> so you probably did not add any new views
<JoseeAntonioR> erm
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> brb, dad's calling
<bilal> open up the urls.py file, it should be in one of the directories
<bilal> okay, no problem, ping when you're back
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: back
<bilal> So yes
<bilal> open the urls.py file
<JoseeAntonioR> mhm
<bilal> it must be in some directory within the project
<bilal> and look for the view which you're finding a url for
<bilal> check if it's listed
<bilal> and also
<bilal> {% url app.view.view_name_here arg1 arg2 %} is the format, not {% url 'app.view.view_name_here' arg1 arg2 %}
<bilal> I learnt it the hard way yesterday
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: you mean, the URL i'm calling? that was already listed as per other features
<bilal> yup
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, that's been listed forever
<bilal> check the format then
<bilal> can you do a pastbin of that code block again?
<JoseeAntonioR> just of the script? or including the img tag?
<bilal> both preferably
<JoseeAntonioR> http://pastebin.com/atGr2ivX
<JoseeAntonioR> line 4 is the img tag that matters
<bilal> are you sure it's summit.schedule.views.* and not schedule.views.*
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, I copied that from aboce
<JoseeAntonioR> above*
<JoseeAntonioR> that was listed as an href doing what is doing now in summit.u.com
<bilal> what's the exact error message?
<bilal> O dpm
<bilal> *I don't see a problem with it, it should work
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: http://summit.joseeantonior.com:8000/uds-r/2012-10-29/ has got it
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: remove the comma between the two arguments
<bilal> and see if it works
<JoseeAntonioR> let's check
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: but the weird thing it's having troubles with the decorators, and not the views I'm calling
<bilal> yeah
<bilal> which version of django is it?
<bilal> 1.4?
<JoseeAntonioR> no idea, /me checks
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: 1.3.1
<bilal> should work then
<bilal> weird
<bilal> which decorators are you using for the view that's calling the render_to_response?
<bilal> or render, whatever
<JoseeAntonioR> no idea, cjohnston made that part
<bilal> do you have your code in a branch?
<bilal> I'll test it myself when I have time
<JoseeAntonioR> my code, you mean, the modified one?
<bilal> yup
<JoseeAntonioR> let me push it
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/+junk/summit-tests
<bilal> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks to you
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<bilal> wait, you didn't commit anything
<bilal> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: Try removing the quotes around the {% url %} tag
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, let's check...
 * bilal made that change, but is too lazy to disrupt his django setup by installing the whole summit project
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> no fix
<bilal> meh, still don't know the fix
<bilal> I'll work on it tonight then see how it foes
<bilal> *goes
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, thanks!
<bilal> right now I have to finish homework _fast_
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<mh0> bilal: Even devs get homework :p
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: fixed
<bilal> it was very simple
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: this is how I did it: http://pastebin.com/fpzDLeeu
<JoseeAntonioR> lemme check
<bilal> wait, I forgot to enclose the {% url %} tag with quotes
<bilal> which I guess is needed here
<bilal> so add that, it should still work
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: ^
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> testing in a sec
<bilal> mh0: :)
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: the star is now clickable, but nothing happens
<bilal> See your javascript console
<bilal> you have the thing quoted, right?
<bilal> it's another issue most probably
<JoseeAntonioR> it's quoted
<bilal> see the source code from your browser
<bilal> and see if the correct URL is being passed in onClick
<bilal> oh, and there are two functions with the same name
<bilal> make sure the correct one is being called
<JoseeAntonioR> what do you mean bu there are two functions with the same name?
<JoseeAntonioR> there's only one
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: ^
<bilal> two javascript functions
<bilal> there are two changeStatus functions
<bilal> change the name of one of them
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, each one has a different url in ()
<bilal> no
<bilal> there are two distinct functions with different code
<bilal> right at the bottom of the daily.html template
<bilal> JS is overriding one with the other
<Darael> Who thought that was a good idea?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<philballew> I did Darael
<philballew> my bad
<JoseeAntonioR> oooh, didn't notice that
<JoseeAntonioR> [18:19:49.763] ReferenceError: changeStatus is not defined
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: ^
<bilal> you changed the name of the second one right?
<bilal> then change the name in onClick too
<bilal> in the img tag
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, it's the same
<bilal> Also, in the JS function, if data[success]=False: <img class="icon" src="/media/img/attending.png"> should turn into if data[success]=True: <img class="icon" src="/media/img/attending.png">
<bilal> oh, and btw, wrong syntax
<bilal> it's not Python, so this is the syntax:
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, that False is already a True
<bilal> if (data[success]=False) {document.getElementbyId("img_tag_id").setAttribute("src","/media/img/attending.png");}
<bilal> and, set an ID for the img tag, preferably img_{{agenda.meeting_id}} or whatever
<bilal> and pass it along to the JS function changeStatus too
<bilal> since right now you aren't doing anything to the star
<JoseeAntonioR> otherwise, it'd change all the non-attendings to attendings?
<bilal> right now it doesn't know which IMG tag to modify
<bilal> plus, you aren't even putting a new IMG tag out there
<JoseeAntonioR> same, changeStatus is not defined
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<bilal> change the name of the function which you wrote in the IMG tag
<bilal> onClick="changeStatus(...)" should change
<JoseeAntonioR> to what?
<bilal> keep the other, smaller changeStatus as-is
<bilal> wait, you changed the name of the function, right?
<JoseeAntonioR> no
<JoseeAntonioR> the function name is changeStatus
<JoseeAntonioR> I deleted the other one
<bilal> don't delete it
<bilal> some other tag in some other template still uses it
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, I wrote it
<bilal> oh okay
<JoseeAntonioR> the point is it still says it
<JoseeAntonioR> 's not defined
<bilal> also, what is giving the error?
<bilal> django, or your browser?
<JoseeAntonioR> browser
<JoseeAntonioR> ReferenceError: changeStatus is not defined
<bilal> check your browser source code
<bilal> like, the source code of the page
<bilal> see if changeStatus is coming up
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, it is
<bilal> can you pastebin the source code as shown by your browser?
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: http://pastebin.com/280kP7C5
<bilal> set an id for the img tag, like I said
<bilal> <img id="img_{{agenda.meeting_id}}" src="..." ... />
<bilal> onclick seems okay
<bilal> and in the changeStatus
<bilal> make sure you're using the supplied id rather than "img_tag_id"
<bilal> though none of this explains the reference issue
<bilal> try the error in a different browser
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check
 * JoseeAntonioR is super sleepy
<tsimpson> if (data[success]=True) looks...wrong
<JoseeAntonioR> --
<JoseeAntonioR> [18:46:04.934] SyntaxError: missing ; before statement
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal, tsimpson: any idea on what ^ may indicate?
<bilal> ah, that's very helpful
<bilal> see, switching browsers helps!
<JoseeAntonioR> same browser after a refresh :P
<bilal> you're missing a semicolon
<JoseeAntonioR> where?
<tsimpson> is the above paste (the diff) what you're running now?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> give me a sec
<bilal> you don't need to do the if statement
<bilal> data[success] check isn't neeeded
<JoseeAntonioR> tsimpson: http://pastebin.com/sCm0DMdk
<bilal> $.post(attend_url, { participation: "ATTENDING" } , function(data){ document.getElementbyId(img_tag_id).setAttribute("src","/media/img/attending.png"); });
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: what do you mean? isn't it checking if the form went through?
<bilal> try that
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: That function is called ONLY when the post succeeds. See jQuery docs
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: same error, missing ; before statement
<tsimpson> besides "if (data[success]=True) " is wrong
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: you copied and pasted the exact sentence?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> tsimpson: new code here: http://pastebin.com/s9d7JKZM
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: BTW, you deleted img_tag_id, don't do that
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: keep it in both onClick and send it to the JS function changeStatus
<bilal> as well as id=""
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok ok
<bilal> but since you're using it as a variable, don't quote it in JS like you did previously
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, not quotes
<JoseeAntonioR> quoted*
<JoseeAntonioR> http://pastebin.com/gQ29F3Jj new version
<bilal> try refreshing
<JoseeAntonioR> missing ; before statement
<JoseeAntonioR> not sure where
<JoseeAntonioR> waaaait a sec
<bilal> <img class="icon" src="/media/img/not_attending.png" alt="Not Attending" onclick="changeStatus('{% url summit.schedule.views.attend_meeting agenda.meeting.summit.name agenda.meeting.id %}', img_{{agenda.meeting_id}}) id="img_{{agenda.meeting_id}}">
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: I wasn't closing the onclick tag
<bilal> see, it lacks the closing "
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: yeah, you got it
#ubuntu-youth 2012-10-24
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: [19:01:09.127] TypeError: document.getElementbyId is not a function @ http://summit.joseeantonior.com:8000/uds-r/2012-10-29/:578
<JoseeAntonioR> but it does set you as attending
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: It's document.getElementById, watch the case carefully
<bilal> JS is very picky about case
<bilal> so yes, now you know, the POST works
<JoseeAntonioR> --
<JoseeAntonioR> [19:02:56.786] TypeError: document.getElementById(img_tag_id) is null
<bilal> bah
<bilal> pastebin?
<JoseeAntonioR> works now, the img_tag_id had to be quoted
<bilal> could you still pastebin?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, sure
<bilal> it could have bigger issues
<bilal> depending on how you wrote it
<JoseeAntonioR> http://pastebin.com/8SxiXrkL
<bilal> looks good
<bilal> it works as expected, right?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<tsimpson> except you don't need the data argument any more
<tsimpson> but that doesn't hurt anything with it there
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: any ideas on how to change the src and alt values at the same time?
<bilal> JoseeAntonioR: Just add another .setAttribute statement after the semicolon
<bilal> I mean
<bilal> it would be better if you did something like this:
<bilal> img = document.getElementById(img_tag_id);
<bilal> img.setAttribute("src", "/media/blahblah");
<bilal> img.setAttribute("alt","alt text goes here");
<JoseeAntonioR> bilal: thanks a lot
<JoseeAntonioR> it's working now
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll see if cjohnston likes it and commit it to trunk
<philballew> +1
<philballew> JoseeAntonioR, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M
<JoseeAntonioR> -.-
<JoseeAntonioR> brb, dinner
<philballew> bilal, he must not like my theme music.
<philballew> fyi, nice job with helping out
<bilal> haha
<bilal> Good morning btw, philballew
<philballew> good morning bilal hows Justin Beiber doing?
<bilal> (see why I said that?)
<philballew> Not entirely!
<bilal> philballew: No idea how she's doing, you'll have a better idea since she's in LA right now
<bilal> philballew: so, how's Bieber doing?
<bilal> philballew: you don't sleep at night, so it's technically morning for you 24/7, right? :)
<philballew> Hopefully she is doing a good job at not driving south
<philballew> bilal, I went to bed at 4am
<philballew> thats really bad...
<philballew> the thing is, my days blur
<bilal> okay, enough OT stuff
<bilal> philballew: going to UDS-R
<bilal> ?
<philballew> bilal, No, dont really have time to go this cycle, with school.
<philballew> My spanish and calc class take all my time
<philballew> there also making me take a java class...
<philballew> might as well remote in though, ill be up then anyway
<philballew> bilal, rumor is next one is back in ca
<bilal> really?
 * bilal will have his exams then, so won't attend for sure
<SergioMeneses> philballew, bilal hey hey
<philballew> i was at the open stack summit in san diego here last week and they said its back in oakland
<SergioMeneses> philballew, do you speak Spanish?
<philballew> yeah, I have two exams next week
<bilal> And the one after that will be in Copenhagen, again
<bilal> And the one after that will be in Oakland, again
<bilal> then the one after that will be in Orlando
<philballew> Id like one in the middle east
<philballew> or somewhere people who dont "look like me" live
 * bilal is waiting for a UDS in India so he doesn't have to hunt for visas
<philballew> apply for Canadian duel citizenship?
<Darael> Duel citizenship sounds dangerous.
<Darael> But potentially amusing for onlookers.
<philballew> so is using the internet according to my grandmother.
<philballew> I might be flying to Detroit next week.
<philballew> thats right next to canada
<Darael> Dual citizenship, on the other hand.  That sounds much safer and rather more useful, but not nearly so entertaining.
<bilal> philballew: as long as there's no Tim Hortons in Detroit, I'll say it's still miles away from Canada
<philballew> Theres really nothing in detroit, and it is dying
 * bilal is applying for Canadian citizenship, but he will have to give up Indian citizenship when he gets approved
<philballew> do you have your a's right
<philballew> I love the accent
<bilal> which accent? Indian?
<bilal> Southwestern Ontarian?
<bilal> Californian?
<bilal> the best accent by far, is teh british.
<philballew> Canadian
<philballew> unless its just western canada
<JoseeAntonioR> I speak french
<bilal> philballew: never been to western Canada, so no idea.
<bilal> Bonjour!
<philballew> wee wee
<JoseeAntonioR> salut :)
<bilal> hola
<philballew> my prof i have a class with in 17 minutes in from france
<philballew> science fiction lit
<Darael> bilal: The British?  Which one?!
<philballew> actually its time to grab dinner then get to class
<philballew> see you guys later
<bilal> Darael: The Queen one
<bilal> Darael: more specifically, London
<Darael> I speak with what most people think of as "the British accent", which is RP or BBC English.  But Scotland is part of Britain.  And London != RP; cockney is also London and is very different.
<Darael> And then there's Yorkshire, Cornwall, Bristol, Welsh, Geordie... and those are just the ones I can do a reasonable approximation of.
<Darael> </british-accent-rant>
<bilal> but they all are similar compared to the ones on the other side of the pond
<Darael> Also not true.  The main difference is rhoticity (whether one pronounces one's Rs when they come after vowels), and while RP is non-rhotic, most of the ones from the South-West are rhotic.
<Darael> And Yorkshire (and /most/ of the ones from the North) has a completely different vowel-set.
<AndrewMC> Hello all
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, AndrewMC.
<AndrewMC> hey JoseeAntonioR whats up?
<JoseeAntonioR> not too much, packing for UDS-R atm
<JoseeAntonioR> what about you?
<AndrewMC> ah fun, not much just listening to some music
<vibhav> Good Morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, vibhav.
<vibhav> So, the OpenWeek should be starting from today right?
<JoseeAntonioR> yes
 * vibhav still remember ubuntu-youth when it was young :)
<tsimpson> meh, 2 years, 16 weeks, 1 day, 7 hours, and 48 minutes isn't that old ;)
<philballew>  ubuntu open week starts in #ubuntu-classroom in 5 minutes
#ubuntu-youth 2012-10-27
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-youth 2012-10-28
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<coolbhavi> hey PaoloRotolo
<coolbhavi> :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hey :D
<sagaci> hi
<PaoloRotolo> Hi sagaci
#ubuntu-youth 2013-10-24
<minetape|Cloud> Hello everybody!
<minetape|Cloud> Noone active eh?
<SergioMeneses> minetape|Cloud, working
<SergioMeneses> how are you?
<minetape|Cloud> Sucky, but feeling king
<minetape|Cloud> Everybody tries to pick on me in school, so I make a good point to their offense which in term lowers their self esteem
<minetape|Cloud> ...
<minetape|Cloud> Oh, that was said HOURS ago
<minetape|Cloud> Y U NO TWERK PUSH NOT.
<jose> minetape|Cloud: please, be respectful :)
<minetape|Cloud> Jose: y u interrup my soundcloud stream maaaaaaaaaaan
<minetape|Cloud> Jk, sup!
<minetape|Cloud> ?*
<jose> all good, trying to be civil :)
<minetape|Cloud> Same
<jose> good to know
<minetape|Cloud> Yup
<minetape|Cloud> This is an irccloud account, so no matter what this nick stays on the channel for about 2 weeks until it quits and waits for you to log in
<minetape|Cloud> I'll log in with my PC, gimme a sec, it's a slow one
<minetape|Cloud> Again, Microsoft?
<minetape|Cloud> More updates? Even for XP?
<minetape|Cloud> Just horrible.
<minetape|Cloud> SWEET JESUS, 90 UPDATES
<minetape|Cloud> jose: she could be awhile :P
<jose> :)
#ubuntu-youth 2013-10-25
<minetape|Cloud> OH
<minetape|Cloud> OK
<minetape|Cloud> Just go into a loop then, XP.
<minetape|Cloud> This
<minetape|Cloud> This is why I hate windows
<jose> I should mention, this channel is not for ranting about windows, but instead talking about ubuntu
<minetape|Cloud> I was bout to, thx for the reminder
<minetape|Cloud> So
<minetape|Cloud> Dell Dimension 2400, will Ubuntu run?
<minetape|Cloud> Oh OH wrong computer
<jose> I cannot say, try for yourself?
<minetape|Cloud> I have doubts, this is the computer I meant http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00110MJDE
<minetape|Cloud> NO AMAZON
<minetape|Cloud> 40GiB
<minetape|Cloud> NOT 200GiB
 * minetape|Cloud facepalm
<jose> as I said, you can try googling or with a livecd/dvd
<minetape|Cloud> I don't have CDs
<minetape|Cloud> Or a DVD
<minetape|Cloud> If a rewritable counts then yeah
<Unit193> USB booting.
<minetape|Cloud> I have no flash drive
<minetape|Cloud> And the one I do has a "Raw" partition in which windows cannot format
<mysteriousdarren> minetape...I used lubuntu on that setup. It worked fine as lightweight programs were used. Even better install from base and get just the programs you want
#ubuntu-youth 2018-10-23
<lucylu> Hi guys... I built a Ubuntu server
<lucylu> And my first site works
<lucylu> But the second site I added after has err_connection_timed out
<lucylu> I am trying to debug this but dont know where to start
#ubuntu-youth 2018-10-24
<lucylu> hi
